# Anyone in London using HERO system?



## TheVoiceOfReason (May 24, 2006)

A couple of the lads and myself are looking to start/join a HERO system game in the near future, anybody else out there using ti or interested in doing so?


----------



## wmasters (May 25, 2006)

Well I'm in Hertfordshire, and maybe, if you're open to someone that's entirely unfamiliar with HERO. It depends when and where you're looking to run it as well, of course


----------



## TheVoiceOfReason (May 25, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Well I'm in Hertfordshire, and maybe, if you're open to someone that's entirely unfamiliar with HERO. It depends when and where you're looking to run it as well, of course




More than welcome, of course.  When is still a bit of a mystery, we'll have to work that out when there are a couple more interested parties... I've got reasonable knowledge of hte system, but little in-game XP with it... Eh, we'll muddle thru.


----------



## TheVoiceOfReason (May 25, 2006)

Ah, forgot; as for where; somewhere in Greater London is most likely, i may run a HERO 'workshop' in Cambridge at some point, however...


----------



## wmasters (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good to me, London and Cambridge are both quite feasible for me. Definately interested!


----------



## TheVoiceOfReason (May 25, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, London and Cambridge are both quite feasible for me. Definately interested!




Excellent! I'll be back on this thread once i've got something a bit more concrete together...


----------

